

The new Macbook is slower than the 2011 Macbook Air - drussell
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-new-macbook-processor-is-slower-than-the-2011-macbook-air-2015-4?utm_content=buffer77170&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
MollyR
Unbelievable the logic board is actually smaller than a raspberry pi ?!

Link to the article business insider refs
[http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/new-macbook-
smaller-t...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/new-macbook-smaller-than-
raspberry-pi/)

